# Opinions on portable MP3 player speakers



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

My folks want some speakers they can plug into their MP3 player to take on travel and while boating. I can't tell much difference between all the different offerings out there. Does anyone have any that are especially worthwhile? Otherwise I may just find them a cheap one on sale.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Tough call there, Boom. My best suggestion is to find one or two stores that sell them and buy a few of the ones that appear to be the best. Take them home and audition them, and return the “losers” for a refund. Kind of a pain, I know, but it’s probably the best way to evaluate and choose the best one – if you’re interested in sound quality, that is. Of course, your folks might have other priorities – like ease of use, portability, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mp3Speakers (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,
I would suggest you to visit minispeakers site, there you will find good options for choice at reasonable price. I had a pair of mp3 speakers from there, which has a great sound quality, simple, and portable. Try once and see...,


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Logetich mm28 is a nice speaker based of the NXT flat speaker design. Designed around being portable with pretty nice sound quality can be had online for $20 if you can find them. Check reviews for specs/design to see if it's what you're looking for. Logitech doesn't still actually make them anymore which is sad. I've had mine for quite a while and have put it through serious abuse. Takes 4 AA's (I use rechargeables) which last 40-50 hours (3-4 days of constant use)


----------

